# What is this carving trick called and any tips on how to learn it?



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> https://youtu.be/xrFSnSzYLlc?t=441
> 
> Seen a lot of people do it on Youtube, and I love how it looks. What's it called and any additional tips?


Revert 

I cant really give you and tangible tips other than to practice, just like any other freestyle trick.

Knapton has a tutorial on how to do reverts.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Motogp990 said:


> Revert
> 
> I cant really give you and tangible tips other than to practice, just like any other freestyle trick.
> 
> Knapton has a tutorial on how to do reverts.


Awesome thanks. Didn't quite like how TJ explained it. Will give Knapton's tutorial a try. Is good switch riding going to be really necessary to learn this trick? Only just started riding switch.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Awesome thanks. Didn't quite like how TJ explained it. Will give Knapton's tutorial a try. Is good switch riding going to be really necessary to learn this trick? Only just started riding switch.


Yes, absolutely. 

No offence, but learn to walk before you run. Work on your switch and regular carving, and I mean actually carving, before trying any reverts at speed. The key to a good revert is being absolutely locked in on edge leading into it, release the carve to spray snow/revert around, and then being absolutely locked on edge riding out of it switch. You need a high board angle to dig in and do them properly, so work on achieving and holding that board angle through long drawn out carves before trying to include it into a very tight/fast/switch turn.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It's a revert. Get low on toe side edge and then do a quick twist while keeping your head looking the same direction.
Like Phedder, you need to be comfortable on switch carving.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't have the meanest revert around but I think the most important thing is to keep your head looking over your uphill shoulder, its kinda weird since you're riding blind. Otherwise science doesn't let it work lol


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

speedjason said:


> It's a revert. Get low on toe side edge and then do a quick twist while keeping your head looking the same direction.
> Like Phedder, you need to be comfortable on switch carving.


I think it's definitely easier than carving or riding switch. It's more of a short fakie trick. Doing it awesomely eurocarving style is another matter.


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> https://youtu.be/xrFSnSzYLlc?t=441
> 
> Seen a lot of people do it on Youtube, and I love how it looks. What's it called and any additional tips?



when you first try it out, you will probably not be carving out switch. You will push some snow and then you'll be slide slipping switch. That is ok because you will learn. I kind of think of it as doing a carve and then carving switch done very rapidly

Notice that during your normal carve, there will be a change in pressure points during the turn so that you can maintain that carve. When you change directions on a board whether it is carving or side slipping you apply different levels of pressure to a different part of the board without thinking about it. So at least from my experience, the trickiest part is going from a normal carve directly into a carve in reverse which will require rapid change in where you apply weight/pressure in the board. When you first try it you may notice that after you go into the switch, that most of your weight/pressure is on your front (now back leg) after starting the switch. And if you want to be carving switch smoothly you will need to pressure your new front foot (which was your back leg before your started) more. So after you initiate your normal carve and are in the middle of a carve, you're going to have to suddenly apply more pressure to your back foot pointing downhill to initiate/maintain reverse carve. 

And as the others have said you have to already be comfortable switch CARVING.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

No offense taken. After not improving on jumps or riding as much switch as I planned on this trip (the powder was too much fun), I realized my goal setting was not realistic and needed to start setting smaller and more attainable goals :grin:

Knapton's tutorial was way better than TJ's. I'm not looking to do the eurocarve reverts any time soon, but I've seen some more tame reverts being thrown that looked cool and was hoping to be able to do those. Don't think it will happen this season though.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> No offense taken. After not improving on jumps or riding as much switch as I planned on this trip (the powder was too much fun), I realized my goal setting was not realistic and needed to start setting smaller and more attainable goals :grin:
> 
> Knapton's tutorial was way better than TJ's. I'm not looking to do the eurocarve reverts any time soon, but I've seen some more tame reverts being thrown that looked cool and was hoping to be able to do those. Don't think it will happen this season though.


I think you need to be able to comfortably turn and carve switch when trying this tricks.
Being able to stay on the edge when you spin around is part of the trick.


----------

